# Where can I find the MAC eye shadow palettes?



## sel00187 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've seen them around in pictures on this forum, theyve got lovely shades in from MAC i cant find them on their website, does anyone know where to get them from?
Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 20, 2006)

They are limited edition palettes that come out with collections. Most of the colours included in the palettes aren't in the permanent line (boo fore me cuz I didn't get them!). 

You can still find some on eBay but be prepared to spend more than retail (it'll be a pleasant surprise if you end up getting it for less!).  I just saw the 2005 Delights palettes up as well as the brush sets, and a couple of others.  Another way is to search the Sale/swap forum as some people have quads or palettes up for the taking.  Mind you MAC will always come out w/ more palettes and quads.  Good luck!


----------



## kare31 (Apr 20, 2006)

Palettes are available at the Free-Standing or Pro Stores, or www.macpro.com if you have a macpro membership, or over the phone at 1-800-387-6707.  There are some on ebay, but they normally sell for above retail price.  HTH

Edit:  Oops, i thought you were asking about the empty palettes.


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thats gr8! x


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 13, 2008)

How much do the empty palette's cost? I think I hafta get one very soon...


----------



## lsperry (Jul 14, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-pal...55/index3.html
http://specktra.net/f165/mac-contact...r-lines-83647/

I believe I paid $12.50 for an empty 15-pan palette last year from the 1-800 Pro Number. I don't know if there has been a price increase since then.


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 14, 2008)

I just bought one a couple of days ago and I paid $12 each.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys are awesome. I guess I'll be making a trip to the store this weekend. I was gonna order the 12 well one from Camera Ready Cosmetics, but theirs are $15.99, so I'ma pass.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 15, 2008)

Any Pro mac free standing store sells them, They are $12.50 each.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 16, 2008)

Every few collections also includes eyeshadow palettes. Usually they are quads (four eyeshadow palette), but sometimes that is switched up like the eyeshadow trios that were included in the Heatherette collection.

Most counters still have some Fafi quads so if you wanted a simple palette you could inquire at your local store/counter!


----------

